# Longy Monday 4th. Gentlemans hours.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all, I hope to take out a mate and his shiny new Adventure on Monday about 09:00 for a baptism by fire!

Might be a bit windy but then again, these days, it might not..


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Get him out there on sunday mate!! i'd come monday but some of us do have to work


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah that was the plan Matty but he's working and although it may appear that I live in paradise, it is really hell.. I can't play Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Will be out at 09:00 getting bait loading up the tube and waiting for Paul (On the edge).


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Dan, I might come out in the morning straight after my graveyard shift (which I'm on now) if I'm not too tired. If I do, I'll be in the water by 0820am (weather/seas permitting).

Rick


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Right o Rick, I'll try get out a little earlier.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

i was thinking about coming down 4 some kings but there is heavy rain forcasted. i might just throw the rain jacket on i dunno...


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Dan

We have been washed out today.
How does it look up your way?
Will you still head out?
I am keen if conditions are OK

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Still on, out there by 9.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I've just been down to check the water. (0800hrs) There's a strong nor easter blowing, its' very choppy and really really bumpy. Swell isn't big but the side chop and wind will be a major issue.I'm gonna bail out this time guys - too messy for me.

Rick


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, yuk, will watch it though as it may settle and I will hit tit then.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. Dunno what you mean about 'hitting tit' though - I thought we goin' fishing...

Rick


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Swift hijack... I'm looking at tomorrow at the crack (through rose coloured glasses).


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Wifey's B'day...

Wouldn't want to go out there with a bloody nose.. Concentrating all my positive energy on Sunday.. Man...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yuk, i left the yak on the roof from yesterday and was going to try to come along but what a shit of a day and the rest of the week just gets worse with the swell building.
Doesn't the weather know this is our time of the year.


----------

